# Frequent hiccups... anything to be worried about?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think it is something bad.............my Dr. said hiccups can be caused by eating too fast and swallowing too much air! Don't know how true that is but I used to get them everyday right after lunch in High School at 1:00 and would automatically be excused out of the room for the laughter they caused! Hahaha!!!! Loved getting that hall pass for those extra 15mins of freedom!!!!


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Good to know, thanks! They didn't seem to be all that related to eating, he'll get them just laying on the bed or something like that. It sounds like it's nothing to worry about, thank goodness!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

My Quinn gets the hiccups a lot as well, though it gets to be less and less each week as she gets older, and at first it worried me a lot, but after talking with my vet, he let me know that it is fairly common I puppies, especially deep chested breeds (and Quinn has a nice thick deep chest). She's a very slow careful eater, and sometimes its after meals, but usually occur for her when she repositions herself or gets lifted up onto a bed or couch. One thing that works well for me, is I usually stand her up or have her sit up, and point her nose towards the ceiling and she usually gets a burp out and they are all gone lol. Thank goodness she doesn't get them like people usually do , where they are hard to get rid of!

Hope that helps 
Dan & Quinn


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

*Hiccups*

My pup had hiccups frequently as a small puppy, sometimes several times a day. Gradually, he had them less and less. Now, at a little over 6 mo. I don't see them at all.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I remember those puppy hiccups! Chagall outgrew them, which generally seems to be the case. In fact, they're sometimes called "growing pains." 

Are puppy hiccups normal? - Pets - TODAY.com
HowStuffWorks "Can dogs get the hiccups?"


----------

